# Abuse history affects pain regulation in women with irritable bowel syndrome



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Abuse history affects pain regulation in women with irritable bowel syndrome*Public release date: 1-Feb-2008FINDINGS: UCLA and University of North Carolina researchers have found that women with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) who have experienced sexual and/or physical abuse may have a heightened brain response to pain that makes them more sensitive to abdominal discomfort. IBS is a condition that affects 10 to 15 percent of the population and causes gastrointestinal discomfort along with diarrhea, constipation or both. Researchers used brain imaging to show that patients with IBS who also had a background of abuse were not as able to turn off a pain modulation mechanism in the brain as effectively as were IBS patients who had not suffered abuse. IMPACT: According to previous studies, more than 50 percent of patients with IBS have been physically or sexually abused at some time in their lives. The new finding may help explain why those in this subset of IBS patients experience greater pain and poorer health outcomes than others with the disorder. Such insight provides a greater understanding of how the disorder develops and may offer new pathways for treatment. Brain imaging studies were performed at the UCLA Brain Mapping Center. Press Contact: Rachel [email protected] of California - Los Angeles###


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIFrom Bill Norton IFFGDShawn Eric,"You may have noticed this story floating around on the web e.g., http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/200...--aha012508.phpIt contains a glaring factual error about the occurrence of abuse in IBS ("&#8230;more than 50 percent of patients with IBS have been physically or sexually abused...") We have posted a correcting commentary on the News Commentary section of our IBS and other web sites http://www.aboutibs.org/site/news-events/n...ommentary#abuseWe have also contacted the sources of the news item to have it corrected."http://www.aboutibs.org/


----------

